
Show HN: Trimmed News – Read Summarized News Created by a Machine - lankinen
https://trimmednews.com
======
lankinen
Hi HN! I’m the creator of Trimmed News. The idea is to offer the most relevant
news and summaries of those to reduce time spent reading news. I’m using state
of the art summarizing algorithm to summarize the news from (currently) eight
different sources. There are a lot of things I’m going to add like personal
feed. I’m also going to improve UI and UX a lot before the 1.0 launch. I hope
to get feedback that helps me to understand what is working and what isn’t.

